

Ask YC: Where can I find list of AOL startups acquisitions in the last decade - tzury

Thinking of several startups I remember acquired by AOL, I get an impression that AOL is a startups graveyard company.<p>If I'll have a full list of it, I might get a better picture, based on figures.
======
pegobry
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_AOL>

After googling "AOL acquisitions".

Hope this helps!

------
mrduncan
CrunchBase has (what seems to be) a pretty complete list:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/aol>

